# ¡¡¡ PLAYAS AREQUIPEÑAS !!!



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Me gusta mucho Mejia, se ve que es bastante tranquilo y pequeño. Lo mejor de todo bien conservado.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

La costa arequipeña es inmensa, y todavia no se conoce todos sus lugares, ahora ultimo se ha creado una especie de lodge en una caleta llamanda San Pedro, solo se puede llegar ahi por medio de bote, ese edifico que esta en la playa son departamentos, pero hay casa más chevre como las 5 casa de forma de triangulo hechas de madera, en verdad hay mayor variedad arquitectonica que Asia, pero porsupuesto en Asia hay mayor cantidad y tambien más zonas comerciales. Tratare pasar unas fotos de la caleta de San Pedro, una amiga hizo un reportaje y debe tener algo.


----------



## Bryan05 (Aug 26, 2007)

Me gusta Mejía. Es lo mejor de Arequipa.


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

*VALLE DEL TAMBO*

me fui de viaje por el valle de tambo.. ISLAY - AREQUIPA 
Esto les gustara a las personas que gustan de campo y la tranquilidad alejados de la ciudad totalmente.. y de la modernidad... 

A Catas se llega siguiendo la carretera que pasa por Mejia , la curva, etc.. hasta llegar a la Punta ... de ahi sigues un desvio hacia CATAS . o San Pedro de Catas.. es mas o menos a una hora de mejia.. y a 5 minutos del crucero.. o la Punta, o caminando por la orilla de la playa de la punta de bombom.. una media hora yo creo..

Es un pueblo bien pequeño... que fue cruelmente devastado por el terremoto del 2001 a raiz de eso se derrumbaron la mayoria de casas que era de quincha y carrizos.. bueno la casa de mis abuelos tambien se cayo.. aunque ya nadie vivia ahi... 
despues de esto se hicieron unos estudios y se dieron cuenta que habia mucha agua en el sub suelo y las casas se vendrian abajo en cualquier otro terremoto.. entonces prohibieron que la gente viva alli, pero muchos han hecho caso omiso a ello ya que su unico ingreso son sus chacras ....otros se mudaron al alto catas.. que ya les mostrare las fotos.. ese alto catas pronto sera de mucho valor ya que tiene una vista espectacular... lamentablemente no pude tomar fotos desde alli por que no pude subir  

la mayoria de los pobladores son agricultores.. y ganaderos... cada tarde y mañana sacan sus porongos de leche para que venga el camion de Laive y se los compre xD !!! lleno de personajes pintorescos la verdad jojojo !! ... 
lo mejor de esto es que.. mientras iba llegando en la noche... pude observar despues de muchos y muchos años las estrellas en todo su esplendor... las constelaciones... y la luna que apenas asomaba la "nariz" .. de verdad nose imaginan que hermoso cielo.. nada de contaminacion... mucho paisaje, aire puro y sobre todo la playa estaba tan cerca que es como ir de mi casa a pie a la av independecia.. recontra cerca !!!! yo pase muchas vacaciones de niña ahi.. volvi despues de 10 años... y algunas cosas me dieron mucha pena.. el abandono del gobierno hacia esas zonas.. antes era muy lindo, ahora tiene mas historia y otro tipo de belleza....

fui para las fiestas de Amargura... no se exactamente a que se refieren con eso pero hubo fiesta y peleas de toros.. en le mes de junio dia de san pedro y san pablo.. hay una fiesta .. se llena el pueblo, peleas de gallos, de toros.. carrera de caballos, fiesta y cada año tratan de recaudar dinero para la iglesia que se vino abajo en el terremoto.. la que guardaba fielmente a su patrono..San Pedro de Catas ... mi tia Yenni levanto la mitad de la iglesia haciendo actividades.. ojala algunos de uds puedan ir a alguna festividad para apoyar, si crece el turismo alli ayudarian a muchas familias.. 
en Catas se venden los alfajores mas ricos de toda Arequipa creo yo..  ! mi tia julia es la mejor... los picantes, distintos a los tipicos arequipeños pero muy ricos!! ..e s unplato de tallarin con gallina, pepian de cuy..tamales (que es el pastel de choclo) chancho al horno, y camote blanco.. o el camote tambeño que esta vez no hubo pero es el mas dulce que ya probe en mi vida.. 
Las personas se pueden hospedar en la punta que tambien tiene playa.. lo bueno es que aun no son conocidas entonces no hay mucha gente.. fui a mollenod tambien pero habia tanta gente que me aburri en la playa ..
muchas historias pocas palabras
para el mundo CATAS!!

Vista desde la entrada del pueblo.. como pueden observar es practicamente una avenida no mas xD 


















ahh!! todos nos tratamos como familia.. le digo tio o tia a todos y todos te diran sobrino(a) xD !

un caminito hacia las chacras.. ahi entre el pasto hay una sequia... de chibola me bañaba ahi xD !! jajaja.. el agua es limpia por siaca xD 










aqui la cancha de gallos y el salon de baile.. obviamente recontra abandonado.. la mayoria de jovenes se fuerona vivir a otras ciudades a estudiar..  pero lo que quiero mostrarles con esto.. son lugares no tipicos de Arequipa... pero sobre todo ya veran por que les recomiendo ir a Catas como balneario.. para las personas aventureras tambien 











Aca vista desde el campo deportivo 










miren a lo lejos.. mas alla de los arboles enormes.. se encuentra Mejia.. caminando por la orilla del mar se llega a mejia .. o viceversa 













DEsde la cancha deportiva,, miren que cerca esta la playa pueden ir en carro o a pie..









pueden observar esa parte con tierra... hasta ahi se salio el mar en el terremoto  ya son varias veces que el mar se ha salido y ha ido empujando a los pobladores cada ves mas 



















La playita-.. observen que hay muchos palos y troncos por ahi.. es que cuando entra le Rio Tambo.. desemboca en la playa y trae consigo eso.. pero queda varado en la orilla hay muchos cangrejos caminando en la arena... y diversidad de aves ... ya les enseñare la boca del rio.. un verdadero oasis !


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

*seguimos en Catas*

estas fotos son de mi familia yendo a la boca del rio !!!



















Despues de caminar unos 20 minutos o 15 no tome la hora
lllegamos a la boca del rio... observen las aves alli al fondo... estan en una especie de isla que se formo... miran como se mezcla en agua de mar con la del rio.... tremendo !!! 










Parece un lago... esta vez no entro mucha agua del rio asi que estaba bien bajito.. apenas llegaba a la cintura en su mayoria.. habian algunas partes de arena movediza por decirlo asi.. te hundias.. jejje yo logre cruzar todo una parte me llego al cuello  










Las aves volando  









otra parte de la boca del rioo.. al fooooondo Mejia 










ahi estan todos sumergidos.. pero el nivel del agua era bien bajo.... el agua estaba riquisima... caliente  
al fondo unos pescadores que comenzaron jalando la red.. y terminaron casi en el pueblo xD ya veran luego










que lindo !!


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

ah voy aclarando.. en Catas no hay servicio de agua ni desague,,, asi k no desemboca en el rio :lol: :bash: eso si.. el agua la extraen por medio de pozos.. en cualkier lugar abres un pozo y sale agua... muchos ya tienen sus tanques y motobombas y extraen .. por ejemplo en la casa de mi tia donde me hospede.. el agua es del pozo extraido con un motor.. tiene instalaciones con cañerias.. tiene baño y todo pero el agua que deberia ir al desague.. lo depositan a un pozo al fondo de la casa que viene a ser una especie de silo o pozo..... el cual ni mire. jejej... pero tiene un baño normal como cualquiera de la ciudad.. solo k con menos presion... cuenta con electricidad, telefono, 
en Catas no hay hospedaje pero en la Punta hay varios incluso hay un hotel muy bonito la verdad.. pero los precios son elevados... tiene piscina jacuzzi.. muchas comodidades.... o bien pueden ir desde mollendo.. una horita no es nada... la combi la toman por es estadio de mollendo... o le preguntan a cualkiera les dira donde es... hay transporte a cada rato... o desde Arequipa.. la empresa Del Carpio va hasta la Punta... creo que demoran 3 horas... y de ahi toman un carrito a Catas 5 minutos 1 sol .. 

bueno es hora de irnos de la boca del rio hacia el pueblo.. a la fiesta de la amargura 










aqui estan los pescadores que miramos en el rio ya en la playa jalando y jalando, en catas hay variedad de pescados, los comemos recontra frescos... hay mucho pejerrey y en la Punta machas 










ahora vemos esta especie de bote artesanal.. yo mire cuando se metian al mar dejando las redes ... se subian en ese botecito










observen que hay gente... no es desertica la playa jeje











ahora regresamos al pueblo y les presentare otras imagenes mañana


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Se ve tan apasible el lugar, Mejia, que linda Mejia, ojala pueda traerles fotos


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

A mi me gustan las playa de la Punta de bombom . .. son tranquilas. . aunque año a año se llenan mas ... 

Una ves fui a pie desde la playa de la Punta hasta la desembocadura del rio. . fue una larga caminata ... pero valio la pena ver como se juntaba el rio Tambo que tenia bastante agua con el Mar ...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Nunca habia escuchado de Catas, se ve un pueblo muy apacible como muchos que hay en la costa arequipeña. Bonitas fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

catas es un bonito lugar pero la zona es mas agricola q playa


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

wow tantas fotos!!!!que chevere est ese lugar. bien tranquilo para pasar el verano, lo malo es que no se ve mucho comercio no diversion, supongo que las cosas ahi son carisimas


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Todo es hermoso muy lindas fotos como siempre Cinthia  la mejor


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

jejej que bueno que les haya gustado:lol:

pero como dije... no hay comercio ahi.. es un pueblito no mas... claro que cuando vayan a la punta de bombon al otro dia se pueden ir a pasear por alla, desde Mollendo o Mejia... como es a una hora no mas de mollendo.. y pasa mobilidad hasta la punta d bombom , ahi toman otro carro a un sol y los deja ya a unos metros de la playa de catas...
podrian hacer como yo..me fui el sabado a mollendo temprano.. me quede hasta la noche.. al otro dia a mejia temprano (pero no pude ir) el lunes a la punta de bombon y el martes a catas jejje ....de la punta de bombom que es a cinco minutos de Catas toman su bus Del carpio directo hasta el terminal de ARequipa :cheers:
por supuesto no se vayan sin comprar alfajores.... los mejores.. se los traen aqui y los calientan en el microhondas  que rico!! o mismo alla se lo comen jeje
ahora pondre las fotos de la fiesta ...fue bastante gente este año.. claro que no tanto como cuando yo era niña...ahi las peleas de toros.. hubieron varias peleas...  lo que me gusto fue que no permiten que se hagan daño los toros.. pelean un rato no mas.. sin salir heridos.. es que sonn toros relativamente jovenes...





















aqui ese toro estaba bien bravo ... persiguio a mi hermano y sobrino.. a mi tambien un poco jejje.. ahi miren mi sombra.. esa soy yo  salgo gorda!!! jojo ! soy flaquita no mas.. sera el polo xD !
































bueno... luego pondre otras ahora teng que salir


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Que bonito este paseo de fotos por la Punta de Bombom.. Te Pasaste Cintia me hiciste recordar mis mejores epocas de veraneo de infancia en Camana y en La Boca del Rio en Tacna.

Esa mexcla de Valle con Playas es lo mejor y muy divertida, si te aburres de la arena y el agua salada te vas al rio de agua dulce y calida, pescando camarones,,, o te vas a cualquier huerto por ahi a conseguir frutas....

Todavia no conosco exactamente la playa de la punta de bombom,, solo fui de paso desde mejia hasta el fiscal que queda muy cerca,,, pero lo mejor es esos alfajores calientes de una conocida señora prepara en "la Curva". y las tortillas de Camaron en cocachacra ... ademas de unas wapas tambeñas que regresan a su tierra en verano... uff
ya me dio nostalgia


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Cerca de Mejía,hacia el sur,está el valle de Tambo que también tiene bonitas playas.Destaca Punta de Bombón que en los últimos años se ha estado poniendo de moda.Bienvenidos a nuestras playas arequipeñas.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindas nuestras playas, muy lindas nuestras ciudades


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Puerto Inka




























Lomas


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Primera vez que veo fotos de esta playa "puerto Inca" ...se ve linda y trankila..!!


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

hermosas las fotos nuevas... quiero ir a una playa arequipeña


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Si bienvenidos a las playas arequipeñas...el litoral más grande del Perú....

P.d: Alguien tiene fotos de la caleta de San Pedro(Islay) es recontra hermosa y la unica manera de llegar ahi es por bote....


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

fotos que encontre de Mollendo, las iba a poner en el thread "Peru una foto cada dia" pero mejor las comparto aqui como primicia :lol:


----------



## XukaroWarfare (Feb 9, 2008)

*BRAVO!*










hey!! ojala se vuelva mas turistico:banana:

tengo una duda.. que es ese tunel??


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

gonzalo12345 said:


>


^^ Apotiosica foto, como la obtuviste,,, parece mar del Plata Argentina 
Demasiado popular



>


Espectacular


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

herbert_delgado said:


> Puerto Inka
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mejorcito de Caravelí, muy buenas fotos 

Los invito a conocer la costa carevileña, salgan de la clasica rutina de verano: Mollendo- Camana, van a ver que la van a pasar muy bien, les recomiendo ir a Pto Inca recorrer las ruinas y quedarse una noche luego pueden ir a las Lomas de Atiquipa muy cercanas (10 Km) las mas grandes del sur del Peru, luego van a Sacaco (el cementerio de fosiles marinos mas grande del pais) y luego llegan a Lomas, las playas son muy muy bonitas.

Animense! :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Las fotos hablan por si solas


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Que diferencia:



















Bonito Puerto Inca, ya habia esuchado de ese lugar pero no lo habia visto por fotos


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

No hay nada como una playa con poca gente o solitaria .... se disfruta mas ... tanta gente le quita el encanto a la playa


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Simplemente unicas y otra cosa que pude notar, las arenas de las playas ahora estan medias blancas el porque no lo se, creo que tiene que ver mucho el sol  que lindas estas playas, una costa bastante extensa de la region Arequipa


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Jamas he ido a puerto inca aunque x las fotos se ve q es hermosa, lo q me estaba perdiendo jeje y las fotos de mollendo incribles especialmente la segunda


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermoso el contraste, ambas playas son hermosas joyas de las costas del sur  y no son las unicas


----------



## Chanchamayo (Dec 21, 2007)

Muy bonito eh me gusta todod muy ordenadoy las casa muy bonitas y toido limpio


----------



## juanpeople (Jul 2, 2008)

bueno la verdad las playas estan bonitas....HAY Q VISITAR CATAS....y si hay plata ...nos vamos a puerto inka jajaaj .........


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

Cool las yaplas limpias pero demasiada gente


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

es toda characatolandia que baja a la playa......


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Yo sigo pensando que un Mall o un Open Plaza veraniego estaria excelente


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> es toda characatolandia que baja a la playa......


... ademas de puno, juliaca y bolivia people


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Pues esas playas me atraen demasiado, no sé, claro que el litoral peruano es así, abrupto, de carácter, bravucón, pero estas imágenes me gustan mucho; y de verdad qué contraste entre el loquerío de gente en Mollendo y esa pareja en Puerto Inca. Ambas son grandes imágenes.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Realmente ambas Fotos estan Espectaculares,,, La diferencia entre las playas populares y las Solitarias alejadas de las grandes Urbes,,, son mas de 500km de costas y playas, lo que lo convierten a Esta Region en la mas costera del Pais por asi decirlo..

Desde la Exclusividad de Mejia, las Desoladas playas de Chala, El paraiso escondido de Puerto Inka, hasta las grandes y multitudinarias playas de Mollendo y Camana... Para todos los gustos y bolsillos,,


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

buenas fotos, me toy animando a comprare un terrenito por esos lares je je


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

No se me hace ni en un pelo parecida a Mar del Plata, Camaná.
Todas esas sombrillas sobrecargan mi cabeza :nuts:. Algunas playas se ven muy bien, otras demasiado pequeñas, pero en general tienen potencial, pero para variar en el Perú no aprovechado.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

MAr de plata a camana.,,, naa le faltarian decadas de desarrollo a camana.... y sip ojala q se aporveche el potencial de las playas con buenos proyectos


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Mar de Plata vs Kamana,,, me quedo con camana.. 

Creo que la comparacion se refiere estrictamente a la cantidad de Gente que colam las playas, hay varias fotos del Mar del Plata en la que luce atestada de Gente , por eso la foto de mollendo se nos hizo acordar...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Para los que quieran ver fotos mas actuales de Mollendo (el tema del verano 2008:lol pueden verlo en paseando por la region Arequipa.

Prometo traer fotitos de Camana este año y tambien de Mejia


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo me que con Mar del Plata, Camaná es un pueblito al lado de esa ciudad.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ y que tiene de malo ser un pueblito


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nada, pero yo voy por lo mejor.


----------



## arfurin (Aug 18, 2006)

Pero que bonitas fotossssssssssssssssssss.....  Siiiiii seeeñoooooooooooo, se agradece.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

a este paso ,, la region arequipa se convertira en un destino turitico playero a nivel nacional,,x q en infraestructura esta mejor q varias regiones.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ ojala que no!!! las playas de arequipa se estan vloviendo peligrosisimas!!!

me acuerdo que cuando era chibolito, me alojaba ocn mi familia en cerrillos(abuelos, tios, primos) y con mis primos(de mi edad maso), nos ivamos a la punta solos para jugar un poco en un parque de diversiones por la zona!!!

ahora que vamos a poder hacer eso!!! un chibolo de 10 años no podria ir por esos lares solo sin ser asaltado!!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

^^justamente para q progrese el turismo, es prioritario el tema de seguridad ciudadana.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Correcto,,, son varios pasos ,, Creo que en Infraestructura se han dado pasos gigantes,,, falta ahora un plan de seguridad,,, y una manito de las autoridades para mejorar en todo aspecto.. y estarpreparados porque la interoceanica esta ala vuelta de la esquina...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> a este paso ,, la region arequipa se convertira en un destino turitico playero a nivel nacional,,x q en infraestructura esta mejor q varias regiones.


Buen punto Papiriqui, creo que varias regiones tienen mejores playas y climas, pero no aprovechan para nada ese potencial......en cambio en la región si se está sacando bastante provecho a todo........ incluso hay una caleta exclusiva.....creo que se llama San Pedro y la única manera de llegar es llegando en lancha...hay bungalows y toda la nota.....^^


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> a este paso ,, la region arequipa se convertira en un destino turitico playero a nivel nacional,,x q en infraestructura esta mejor q varias regiones.


En eso tienes razón la mayoría de las personas de las regiones del sur del Perú que no tienen litoral (Cuzco, Puno, Madre de Dios, etc), si van a mar, mayormente van a ciudades como Mollendo o Camana, aunque también en Tacna...


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> a este paso ,, la region arequipa se convertira en un destino turitico playero a nivel nacional,,x q en infraestructura esta mejor q varias regiones.


Si  :banana::banana:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

sep se deberia promover mas el turismo y po con siguiente tamb se incrementaria mas la seguridad y la region avanzaria...


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

muy bonitas las playas arequipeñas...me gustan..!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Y en el temita de Paseando por la Region hay muchas mas fotitos de Mollendo


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

Chocaviento said:


> Y en el temita de Paseando por la Region hay muchas mas fotitos de Mollendo


ESTO SE MERECE UN YUPIRILIN:banana:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

No veo playas de Mollendo, es una de mis favoritas... y las playas de camana? 

Muy buenas fotos


----------



## rodmigueu (Feb 9, 2009)

*Playas*



J-BEAT said:


> Se ve simpática, aunque tengo 2 amigos que siempre me comentaron que la mejor playa de Arequipa era Honoratos, nunca he visto fotos de ella, me dijeron que es de dificil acceso, pero una vez que hubieras llegado, era una maravilla.


Las playas de Arequipa son Mollendo, Camaná, Mejía, La Punta de Bombón, Puerto Inca.

La mejor la mejor, no podria dar, ya que unos diran la otra playa o el otro, pero cada uno tiene su encantanto, me quedo con Mollendo, por estar cerca y sobre todo es economico etc.

Hablas de Honoratos, no es que sea la mejor, Honoratos es una playa alejada, tranquila.


















Aqui puedes ver mas imagenes de la Caleta de Honoratos ubicada en Camaná

http://www.todoarequipa.com/fotos/camana/honoratos


----------

